# Auswahl einer Datenbank



## Supra (1. Apr 2014)

Moin,

ich bin leider noch nicht so bewand mit dem Thema Datenbanken. Da wollte ich mal fragen auf welche kriterien ich achten muss bei meiner Auswahl. Kann notfalls auch was zu meinen Projekt sagen.

Noch eine Info ich habe mal übungen in MySql, Oracle und HsqlDB gemacht.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen.
Supra


----------

